
Deceiving Authorship Detection (2011) [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b0Ta9h62_E
======
espeed
See also:

Identifying People from their Writing Style
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/01/identifying_p...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/01/identifying_peo_3.html)

Code: [https://psal.cs.drexel.edu/index.php/JStylo-
Anonymouth#You-c...](https://psal.cs.drexel.edu/index.php/JStylo-
Anonymouth#You-can-download-it-here)

